

Avoiding website project disasters - vindicated
http://sixrevisions.com/project-management/20-questions-to-know-for-avoiding-website-project-disasters/

======
wccrawford
"If you can’t get the client to provide any of these answers, I’d strongly
suggest that you consider declining the project."

That's exactly what I was thinking as I read the list. I've dealt with
projects where people either couldn't answer those, or couldn't be bothered to
answer those questions. They're vital to the project and need to be answered
by someone. Unsurprisingly, I (as the developer) rarely answer them correctly.

~~~
stevederico
From my experience, I have found customers have a hard time answering some, if
not most of these questions. Instead of rejecting the project because the
customer cannot answer, I tend to provide detail to what each question is
pointed at and provide a spectrum as an example.

------
matrix
Good questions, but I would go a step further: a lot of clients do not have a
good feel for what a web site might really do for them. An important part of
the engagement is to act as a facilitator to help the client identify what
their needs really are.

------
zachrose
Sometimes clients are expecting you to answer these questions for them because
they don't know. I suppose what's what's more important is to define your role
as a website-maker?

